# Trivia 5/9



## luckytrim (May 9, 2019)

trivia 5/9
DID YOU KNOW ...
Because pollution and chemicals in tap water often do not have  a scent or
taste, many people who drink dangerous contaminants do not  even realize they
are doing so.

1. What is sometimes referred to as the United States' "Second  War of 
Independence"?
2. Which sporting event in the UK is well known for the  fantastic headgear 
of some female spectators?
  a. - Wimbledon
  b. - Royal Ascot
  c. - Women's FA Cup Finals
  d. - British Grand Prix
3. According to the US Declaration of Independence, all human  beings have 
certain "unalienable rights". What does unalienable  mean?
4. Who is the Greek counterpart to Mercury ?
5. Name the first Video Game for home play ...
(Hint; not looking for a console here, it was a  single game...)
6. In Medical Speak, what does DNR stand for?
7. Who was the British King during the Revolutionary War  ?
8. If you are using a rubber in Britain, what are you doing  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The taxation of tobacco products began in 1864 as a way to pay  for the Civil
War Effort .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  The War of 1812
2. - b
3. That which cannot be given or taken away
4. Hermes
5. Pong
6. Do not resuscitate
7. George III
8. Erasing

CRAP !!
Tobacco was one of the first consumer goods to be taxed in  North America,
first by the British and then by the newly independent  republic in the early
1790s.
Between 1864 and 1983, the federal tax on  cigarettes
has fluctuated in response to the revenue requirements of the  government,
corresponding mainly to alternating periods of war and peace.  In 1951, the
federal cigarette excise tax was increased from 7 cents to 8  cents per pack
to help finance the Korean War. The federal cigarette tax was  not increased
again until 1983, when it was doubled to 16 cents per pack. In  January 1992
the federal tax on cigarettes was increased from 16 to 20  cents per pack,
with another 4 cents per pack added in January 1993. In 1985,  the federal
government levied a tax of 24 cents per pound on snuff, 8  cents per pound on
chewing tobacco, and 45 cents per pound on pipe tobacco. As of  1993, federal
taxes on snuff, chewing tobacco, and pipe tobacco are 36, 12,  and 67.5 cents
per pound, respectively.


----------

